# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Καλύμνου [Historic photos of Kalymnos]

## Apostolos

Αλκαίος και Ιάλυσσος στην Κάλυμνο! Φοβερή φώτο απο τον Π. Λελέκη!
IALISSOS  - ALCAEOS.jpg

----------


## esperos

Λιμάνι της Καλύμνου ένα Σάββατο του καλοκαιριού του 1959.
Το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΊΝΗ ετοιμάζεται να αποπλεύσει για Κώ ενώ η λάντζα με τους επιβάτες αποχωρεί ρυμουλκώντας την μαούνα. Εικόνες μιας άλλης εποχής.

EKATERINI.jpg

----------


## esperos

Λιμήν Καλύμνου, με συγχωρείτε για την καθαρεύουσα αλλά για να μείνω στο πνεύμα της εποχής, περίπου 1964.
Το Α/Π ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ αραγμένο αρόδου με τις λάντζες και μαούνα τριγύρω του.
Το Δ/Π ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ καταπλέει με ισχυρή σοροκάδα.
Το Α/Π ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ της τοπικής γραμμής Δωδεκανήσου καταπλέει.
Συγγνώμη για την ποιότατα αλλά πρόκειται για παλιές ταλαιπωρημένες από τον χρόνο φώτο, μικρών διαστάσεων 6 Χ 9 εκ., σκαναρισμένες.

ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ.jpg

ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A rare postcard of Kalymnos, probably from 1959
Kalymnos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a 50-year old picture of _Kalymnos_, showing a slightly different angle than the previous one

It is taken from the _Tourist Guide for Greece (Touristikos Odigos gia tin Ellada)_, Volume 2, published by the Organismos Touristikon Ekdoseon, Athens, Greece, 1962.  

This wonderful two-volume edition was the first true Tourist Guide in Greek. Before 1961, the only widely available Tourist Guides were the German _Baedeker_ and the French _Guide bleu_, both exceptional for foreign tourists who delved into the Greek history and archaeology but very poor in information about travel, hotels, restaurants, etc. G. Varelas, the publisher and editor of _this Greek Guide_, started publishing it in a unique (for that time and for Greece) method. Every week, one could go to the kiosks (_periptera_) and buy a 16-page section of the guide... After about a year of collecting, these were returned to the publisher at Kolokotroni 11 and a wonderful red volume was received... They were bound in hard form with a wonderful plastic cover and the distinct black and white doves designed by N. Vakirtzis. I recall our excitement as we were receiving the new additions every week...  The Guide had also something quite unique at that time. Very detailed maps of the islands or various hard-to-visit places (such as Eurytania, mountainous Naupaktia or mountainous Kastoria). Frankly, we learned more history and geography from this Guide than from the required Gymnasium and Lyceum books!  And one last unique characteristic of the Guide was that it was written by more than 300 contributors (including the present writer). It was a true work of love...

Kalymnos 1959.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A photograph of Kalymnos, probably from 1961 or 1962. The picture is from _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ by Leonidas Kouvaris (Syropouloi & Koumandareas publishers, Athens, 1964)

Kalymnos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two Italian postcards of Kalymnos, from 1914 and 1935 respectively.
Kalymnos 1914.jpgKalymnos 1935.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Undated postcard of Kalymnos.
Kalymnos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Very nice photograph of Kalymnos, don't  you think so?   The photograph is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)

Kalymnos 1962.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Kalymnos in 1992

NB: See date correction below. _Esperos_ believes it is of the 1950s or 1960s

Kalymnos.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Kalymnos in 1992
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37299


Αγαπητέ  Νίκο,  η  φωτογραφία  αυτή  δεν  μπορεί  να  είναι  του  1992  αλλά  της  δεκαετίας  του  50  ή  60  αφού  φαίνεται  το  παλιό  φανάρι  που  έπαψε  να  υπάρχει  μετά  την  κατασκευή  του  λιμανιού  τέλη  δεκαετίας  του  60. Όσο  για  τα  πλεούμενα  της  φωτογραφίας,  αυτά  είναι  η  μαούνα  φορτωμένη,  ρυμουλκούμενη  από  μία  από  τις  ιστορικές  λάντζες  με  τις  οποίες  αποεπιβιβάζονταν  οι  επιβάτες  από  και  στα  πλοία,  αφού  αυτά  άραζαν  αρόδου.  Η  φωτογραφία  φαίνεται  πως  έχει  τραβηχτεί  πάνω  από  πλοίο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ  Νίκο,  η  φωτογραφία  αυτή  δεν  μπορεί  να  είναι  του  1992  αλλά  της  δεκαετίας  του  50  ή  60  αφού  φαίνεται  το  παλιό  φανάρι  που  έπαψε  να  υπάρχει  μετά  την  κατασκευή  του  λιμανιού  τέλη  δεκαετίας  του  60. Όσο  για  τα  πλεούμενα  της  φωτογραφίας,  αυτά  είναι  η  μαούνα  φορτωμένη,  ρυμουλκούμενη  από  μία  από  τις  ιστορικές  λάντζες  με  τις  οποίες  αποεπιβιβάζονταν  οι  επιβάτες  από  και  στα  πλοία,  αφού  αυτά  άραζαν  αρόδου.  Η  φωτογραφία  φαίνεται  πως  έχει  τραβηχτεί  πάνω  από  πλοίο.


Fysika then exw logo na mh symfwnhsw mazi sou mia kai then exw episkef0ei pote to nhsi. H fwtografia mou poulh0heke san tou 1992. Lupoumai gia to la0os

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

What a wonderful photograph of *Kalymnos*. At least I know this is from 1990! It is from Y. Desypris, 777 Wonderful Greek Islands, Toubi's Editions, Glyfada, 1994

Kalymnos.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> What a wonderful photograph of *Kalymnos*. At least I know this is from 1990! It is from Y. Desypris, 777 Wonderful Greek Islands, Toubi's Editions, Glyfada, 1994
> 
> Kalymnos.jpg


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου Νίκο, είναι φανταστική!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Kalymnos around 1990

Kalymnos.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Kalymnos around 1990
> 
> Kalymnos.jpg


Με  το  Ε/Γ  ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ  γεμάτο  επιβάτες,  έτοιμο  να  τους  πάει  Μαστιχάρι,  για  να  πάρουν  το  αεροπλάνο  για  Αθήνα.  :Smile:

----------


## gtogias

Αλλιώτικη καρτ ποστάλ από Κάλυμνο:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49729

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Με  το  Ε/Γ  ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ  γεμάτο  επιβάτες,  έτοιμο  να  τους  πάει  Μαστιχάρι,  για  να  πάρουν  το  αεροπλάνο  για  Αθήνα.


Απιθανο! Αυτο δεν το ηξερα. Ωστε πρεπει να παρεις πλοιαριο να πας στο αεροδρομιο της Καλυμνου;
Και αυτο το *Απολλων*, υπαρχει ακομη?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αλλιώτικη καρτ ποστάλ από Κάλυμνο:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49729


_Vouvalis Hospital_ from the pre-War period. Nikolaos Vouvalis was very much of a maritime person!  Read below!!!!  http://www.gokalymnos.com/en-gokalym...balis%20en.htm

----------


## esperos

> Απιθανο! Αυτο δεν το ηξερα. Ωστε πρεπει να παρεις πλοιαριο να πας στο αεροδρομιο της Καλυμνου;
> Και αυτο το *Απολλων*, υπαρχει ακομη?


Αγαπητέ  Νίκο, εδώ  πρέπει  να  δόσω  τις  απαραίτητες  εξηγήσεις.
Η πατρίδα  μου  η  Κάλυμνος  απέκτησε  αεροδρόμιο  μόλις  πριν  2-3 χρόνια,  έτσι  οι  Καλύμνιοι  εξυπηρετούνταν΄ από  παλιά   και  εξυπηρετούνται  ακόμη και  σήμερα   από  το  αεροδρόμιο  της  γειτονικής  Κω  η  οποία  το  απέκτησε  το  1964. 
Την  μεταφορά  λοιπόν  από  και  προς  Κω  των  εκ  Καλύμνου  για  το  αεροδρόμιο  Κω  ανέλαβε  εξ  αρχής  ο  συμπατριώτης  μου  και  αγαπητός  φίλος  Ηλίας  Τηλιακός,  με  προηγούμενο  επάγγελμα  Ναυπηγοξυλουργού, ο  οποίος  παρήγγειλε  ειδικά  φτιαγμένο  σκάφος  το  πρώτο  ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ.  Στην  συνέχεια  το  αντικατέστησε με  αυτό  το  οποίο  σχολίασα  στην  καρτ-ποστάλ  σου  ενώ  και  αυτό στην συνέχεια  αντικαταστάθηκε  με  την  παντόφλα    ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΣ  ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ  της  εταιρείας  ΑΝΕΜ  στην  οποία  συμμέτοχος  τυγχάνει  και  ο  πιο  πάνω  συμπατριώτης  μου. Όσον  αφορά  το  Μαστιχάρι  αυτό  είναι  το  χωριό  στην  Κω,  στο  λιμάνι  του  οποίου  προσεγγίζουν  τα  πλοιάρια  που  μεταφέρουν  και  τον  κόσμο  με  προορισμό  το  αεροδρόμιο  Κώ.

----------


## esperos

> Αλλιώτικη καρτ ποστάλ από Κάλυμνο:
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49729


Αγαπητέ  gtogias,  Ω  τι  έκπληξη !
Στο  νοσοκομείο  αυτό  ήταν  για  περίπου  15  χρόνια  ο  πατέρας  μου. Υπήρξε  ο  πρώτος  του  διευθυντής  αμέσως  μετά  την  ενσωμάτωση  των  Δωδεκανήσων.
Βεβάια η  καρτ-ποσταλ  είναι  επί  εποχής  Ιταλών  γι' αυτό  βλέπω  αρκετά  φαντάρια  στις  σκάλες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ  Νίκο, εδώ  πρέπει  να  δόσω  τις  απαραίτητες  εξηγήσεις.
> Η πατρίδα  μου  η  Κάλυμνος  απέκτησε  αεροδρόμιο  μόλις  πριν  2-3 χρόνια,  έτσι  οι  Καλύμνιοι  εξυπηρετούνταν΄ από  παλιά   και  εξυπηρετούνται  ακόμη και  σήμερα   από  το  αεροδρόμιο  της  γειτονικής  Κω  η  οποία  το  απέκτησε  το  1964. 
> Την  μεταφορά  λοιπόν  από  και  προς  Κω  των  εκ  Καλύμνου  για  το  αεροδρόμιο  Κω  ανέλαβε  εξ  αρχής  ο  συμπατριώτης  μου  και  αγαπητός  φίλος  Ηλίας  Τηλιακός,  με  προηγούμενο  επάγγελμα  Ναυπηγοξυλουργού, ο  οποίος  παρήγγειλε  ειδικά  φτιαγμένο  σκάφος  το  πρώτο  ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ.  Στην  συνέχεια  το  αντικατέστησε με  αυτό  το  οποίο  σχολίασα  στην  καρτ-ποστάλ  σου  ενώ  και  αυτό στην συνέχεια  αντικαταστάθηκε  με  την  παντόφλα    ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΣ  ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ  της  εταιρείας  ΑΝΕΜ  στην  οποία  συμμέτοχος  τυγχάνει  και  ο  πιο  πάνω  συμπατριώτης  μου. Όσον  αφορά  το  Μαστιχάρι  αυτό  είναι  το  χωριό  στην  Κω,  στο  λιμάνι  του  οποίου  προσεγγίζουν  τα  πλοιάρια  που  μεταφέρουν  και  τον  κόσμο  με  προορισμό  το  αεροδρόμιο  Κώ.


Αγαπητε Εσπερε

Ευχαριστω για την επεξηγηση. Mea culpa!. Φυσικα, το Μαστιχαρι ειναι στην Κω!  Αλλα δεν το καταλαβα καλα. Τωρα καταλαβαινω τι ελεγες... Καποια μερα θα επισκευθω και την Καλυμνο!

Νικος

----------


## Ellinis

Η χρήστρια eleniird έχει ανεβάσει στο u-tube τρια ενδιαφέροντα κλιπάκια με φωτογραφίες της Καλύμνου από τη συλλογή του Μουσείου Μπενάκη.

Μπορείτε να τα δείτε εδώ, εδώ και εδώ.

Ανεβάζω ενδεικτικά μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία με το καϊκι SORRENTO έμφορτο με πρόβατα...

kalymnos.jpg

----------


## esperos

Ένα  μεγάλο  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> What a wonderful photograph of *Kalymnos*. At least I know this is from 1990! It is from Y. Desypris, 777 Wonderful Greek Islands, Toubi's Editions, Glyfada, 1994
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41112


Σαν να βλεπω και το δικο μου, δεμενο στο κεφαλι του μολου...! ;-)

----------


## makis1968

kalimera kai eyxaristo poli trelenomai gia palies fotigrafies nase kalla

----------

